# Johari Window



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

http://kevan.org/jh/firafurtul

Hihii.... ^^


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Fuck it...

The Nohari Window - Describe Darkest Hour

Interactive Johari Window - Describe Darkest Hour


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nobody here really knows me, but here's mine anyway:

http://kevan.org/nohari?name=reddeath9

Interactive Johari Window - Describe reddeath9


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesomeness!

Here's mine:
Interactive Johari Window - Describe silverlined


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesomeness!

Here's mine:

Interactive Johari Window - Describe silverlined


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Have at it, I know there will be some very bad views of me. : )
The Nohari Window - Meak's Window


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Meak said:


> Have at it, I know there will be some very bad views of me. : )
> The Nohari Window - Meak's Window


Personally, I wouldn't be able to choose anything negative about you, Meak, but I can choose positive things.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't be able to choose anything negative about you, Meak, but I can choose positive things.



Awwwwwwwh! That's so tweeeeet  thanks, cloud XD..I don't like choosing negative for anyone, and probably won't do the nohari for anyone


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

The Nohari Window - Describe OmarFW

Didn't realize there was a one for negative views. Might as well put this up too. Don't worry, I won't be offended by any of your opinions.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

here's mine: Interactive Johari Window - Describe unleashthehounds


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

The Nohari Window - Describe walkawaysun

This is going to be a bloodbath...


Also, Meaky, I can't put a negative about you either, I don't agree with any of them


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Just now noticed the nodoghari windows, and it's probably easier for the populace to come up with some negatives so-

The Nohari Window - Describe res nihil


----------



## Maiden (Mar 19, 2010)

The Nohari Window - Describe Maiden Heart

The Nohari Window - Maiden Heart's Window


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

For some reason I thought there was already a thread about this. Eh, whatever.

Here are mine:

Interactive Johari Window - Describe BigRedManny
The Nohari Window - Describe BigRedManny


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's mine: Interactive Johari Window - Describe Liontiger

I will try to get to everyone I know well.

I'm noticing, though, that only being able to choose 5 or 6 initially is rather limiting. It makes it look like no one really knows themselves.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Interactive Johari Window - Describe Midnight Runner

The Nohari Window - Describe Midnight Runner

Go nuts.


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn, for some reason I put self-assertive in my other Johari window. So I made a new one.

Interactive Johari Window - Describe RedDeath99


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

Interactive Johari Window - Describe frannuccino


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

frannieulo said:


> Interactive Johari Window - Describe frannuccino


Don't bother making a Nohari. I highly doubt anyone will want to say anything negative about you. I know I can't come to do it.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know who really knows me that well, but here goes, shoot me...

Interactive Johari Window - Describe Nasmoe - This will be fun...

The Nohari Window - Describe Nasmoe - This will Realllly fun....


----------

